# Transmission-Code P083B



## pmassey31545 (Sep 13, 2016)

Got a thread over here but no one is replying there either. http://forum.chryslerminivan.net/showthread.php/140554-Transmission-Code-P083b-and-P0706

Short story-I broke a valve spring, bent the valve and have been fiddling with it along and along. Well I finally got the valve and spring replaced the other day which was actually pretty easy Thank God for the engineer that came up with Over Head Valves (OHV). Still had to remove the head to change the valve, but I didn't have to lose my engine timing. 

Anyway, fired her back up and she purred like a kitten. Buuuuuuuuuuuuutttt....it's stuck in LIMP mode and I get the codes listed in the title. Funny thing is, when in limp mode, all the gear indicators have boxes around them. Mine does that, but if I turn off the van, remove the key and open the door (simulate getting out), close the door, then try to start, switch QUICKLY to R or D, it will work for just a short period and display the current gear I am in.

So, my thought are the 083B code could be the main culprit leading to the 0706 code. Has anyone else has anything like this happen? Ideas? I hate to take it to the VW place as it is 1 hour and 15 minutes away and I'd have to tow it. Plus, I had a not so pleasant experience with them. They diagnosed my broken spring as a bad catalytic converter. 

And thanks in advance. 

P083B-LC pressure switch rationality This is a pressure switch for the transmission, Which you have 3. If one of the pressure switch is open or closed at the wrong time when in park or neutral,The transmission goes into limp mode , this is where you have limited gear operation,This problem code is related to a fault in the Transmission solenoid or TRS assembly

Read more: https://www.autocodes.com/qa/20523/w...-dodge-caravan

P0706 code is a generic powertrain code related to the transmission. This code is non-emission related. The transmission range sensor circuit is not communicating correct data to the engine control module (ECM). This code only applies to vehicles with an automatic transmission.


----------



## pmassey31545 (Sep 13, 2016)

I seem to have the p0706 code taken care of as it hasn't returned since I adjusted the range sensor manually and refilled with good fluid and a new filter. I still had the P083B code so I ordered a pressure switch. Put it in today and filled it with fluid again. Put it back together and took it for a spin. Still won't shift like it should-never out of second gear (maybe 3rd???). Anyway, just asking for an opinion or 2 before it goes to the dealer next week. 

HELP????


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

Can't help with any insight, but I personally wouldn't bother with a VW dealership for this unless absolute last option. Dollars to doughnuts they will say the transmission must be replaced. Do you have a Dodge or Chrysler dealership closer? I don't think they are supposed to work on Routans, likely due to Chryco/VW contract for the Routan, but that's just a guess. Some here have had luck with Dodge/Chrysler dealerships working on their Rout. You could try pleading that there are no VW dealerships nearby.

Or a good transmission shop?


----------



## pmassey31545 (Sep 13, 2016)

Zambee500 said:


> Can't help with any insight, but I personally wouldn't bother with a VW dealership for this unless absolute last option. Dollars to doughnuts they will say the transmission must be replaced. Do you have a Dodge or Chrysler dealership closer? I don't think they are supposed to work on Routans, likely due to Chryco/VW contract for the Routan, but that's just a guess. Some here have had luck with Dodge/Chrysler dealerships working on their Rout. You could try pleading that there are no VW dealerships nearby.
> 
> Or a good transmission shop?


Thanks for the reply. It's difficult to get one here. The Routan mustn't be very popular.

Nearest dealership of any kind is an hour away and I'd have to haul it. Problem I have with Chrysler dealers is-like you said-they don't want to touch it. I am leaning toward a VW in hopes they can pinpoint the exact issue. I'm still thinking electrical or bad ECM. 

Trans shop...not in my town. There's a few 30 minutes away. But as you said...my guess is they just say it needs a new trans. And I KNOW that isn't the issue.


----------

